# Deer hunters



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Lets hear of any feral pig sightings,please no bar hogs or cougars.


----------



## sixgun4866 (Jun 7, 2011)

zero here


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

Washtenaw County,no pig sightings,,,,thank god.


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

650,000 hunters out in the woods. Funny there is no increase in posting activity here


----------



## ragz453 (Feb 16, 2011)

zero--- in midland/gladwin county


----------



## timj (Apr 28, 2003)

Zero-in Sanilac County


----------



## DartonShooter (Oct 26, 2001)

One of my coworkers showed me a pic of a boar shot by the neighbor. Damn thing was 3X bigger than the 10 point hanging next to it! It was shot in the swampy area Northwest of M-61 and Carter road intersection, West of Standish. It's about 2 miles up Carter and to the west. There is an 80 acre chunk of state land there surrounded by private. Only way in is through the swamp on the Northwest side. Go get 'em guys. I'd love to join ya but swamp trekkin' ain't for me. I guess the private land owners are very protective of that chunk of state land!


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Haven't heard or seen any yet. We hunt near mills twp in the flooding where they used to be so populated. Still never saw one. I've spoke to people several yrs ago that shot them and caught them on cameras but nothing recent.
Deer population has taken a nose dive there the past several years. I've suspected coyotes, plan in hunting them starting in December.

Any word on pigs would be welcome. Id love to whack some free Bacon!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Hunting in Ogemaw and Gladwin counties and no pigs yet


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

Robert Holmes said:


> Hunting in Ogemaw and Gladwin counties and no pigs yet


I received a pic in a text msg from a neighbor of a hog from Ogemaw in late October. Crappy pic, but it looks to be a decent sized hog wherever its from. Not sure if it was reported but it's one of those friend of a friend things..... So who knows?


----------



## DartonShooter (Oct 26, 2001)

UPDATE on the Standish area I spoke about!

The private land owners around that public 80 have now killed 3 pigs this deer season!! m And they are not granting access to the 80 through their lands, so you'll hafta swamp it guys!!


----------



## chiliman9165 (Sep 29, 2005)

No hogs in Livingston county. Seems to me Friend of a friend A coworker no actual sightings. Only way I belive is to see one for myself. Can not even belive pictures who knows where they are from.


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

None in Oakland County. Here piggy, piggy!!


----------



## meganddeg (Sep 29, 2010)

limige said:


> Haven't heard or seen any yet. We hunt near mills twp in the flooding where they used to be so populated. Still never saw one. I've spoke to people several yrs ago that shot them and caught them on cameras but nothing recent.
> Deer population has taken a nose dive there the past several years. I've suspected coyotes, plan in hunting them starting in December.
> 
> Any word on pigs would be welcome. Id love to whack some free Bacon!


I know someone who lives in this area. He got a photo of a wild hog taken on his game camera earlier this fall. They are around.


----------



## DartonShooter (Oct 26, 2001)

chiliman9165 said:


> No hogs in Livingston county. Seems to me Friend of a friend A coworker no actual sightings. Only way I belive is to see one for myself. Can not even belive pictures who knows where they are from.


I just told you where they are- go see for yourself. If you don't believe pictures, fine. I do believe this guy. Another coworker set a game cam out and got pics in the same area. Sorry not my pics so I can't post- but they ARE out there! Jeez- what do you want- someone to hold your hand and walk you out to them?!!? :smile-mad


----------



## Lizette (Dec 10, 2010)

I never check yet in Gladwin..


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

I mainly hunt the Lovells area east / n. east of Grayling there was good sign of hogs rooting up the ground all thru October and early November but noting during gun or muzzle loader. The areas I saw that were tore up seemed to be like 1 or 2 hogs because it would only be 100-200 sqft. or so. I put out some corn hoping 1 would stop in but nothing. Anyone else hunt the Lovells area or live nearby seen any activity?


----------



## chiliman9165 (Sep 29, 2005)

Yes hold my hand!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MIpikeGuy (May 27, 2011)

I have a great dane, I wonder if her instincts from a line made for boar hunting would kick in?:chillin: She hasn't brought one back yet.

No sightings during deer season.


----------



## dsgt1 (Jun 17, 2008)

put up trail cams to catch so crooks in fennville and got a hog on buddies property.


----------



## Nimrod (Apr 11, 2000)

We found a 40#er dead in the road in Watson twp. in Allegan Co.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Nimrod said:


> We found a 40#er dead in the road in Watson twp. in Allegan Co.


Did it look like a 4H project or a Russian boar ?

L & O


----------



## eyeopenner (Mar 20, 2010)

zero in au-gres


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

I saw one in south east gladwin co.2 years ago


----------



## Nimrod (Apr 11, 2000)

All black like a russian boar.:yikes:


----------



## gonorth (Aug 6, 2009)

Jumped 2 in south east gladwin county back in 2007 during deer season. This was the first year I even heard of them being around.
Then saw a dead one with no head dumped in the same area that following summer. 
Been all over this area hunting deer and small game havent seen any since.
They make a tone of noise when they run crashing through the woods. They dont jump like a deer and you cant see there legs moving.
Strangest thing I ever seen.


----------

